

The Meteor Packaging System – Understanding Versioning - arunoda
https://meteorhacks.com/meteor-packaging-system-understanding-versioning.html

======
otterley
Any packaging system worth using will have support for semver extensions; it
pains me that too many systems (including this one) don't appear to.

For example, "1.2.3+myfix1" should be valid, and "1.2.3+myfix2" should be
considered a later version than "1.2.3" \-- and both should pass any
dependency declaration against which version 1.2.3 would pass.

If anyone can think of other workable solutions that lessen the pain of
parallel development and local branching, I'd love to hear them.

